# When your DP/DR's severe, what's your escape?



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

1. Unfortunately, I don't have an escape.

2. Sleep.

3. Alcohol.

4. Drugs.

5. Other (Please state).


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

All the above


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

exercise


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

well it use to be drugs... which actually made it worse in the long run. Now just getting enough sleep + exercise and engaging in social events helps.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

don't laugh but skateboarding, though my dp seems to have made me a lot worse there is not much else that can beat skating down a hill on a nice day with the wind blowing in your face, makes me foreget about problems cos I have to concentrate on the present. Tricks wise though I am really really rubbish cos I think dp has made it harder for me to feel where my center of gravity is. Back in the day used to rip around and have a real sketchy style like a skateboarder called ali bolulala who rides (i think he still rides for) baker skateboards, basically i used to throw myself down anything, used to hurt myself but never got hurt badly.

I think I will take up skating again though, the skateboarding community is a place where I have a sense of belonging no matter how shit I have become and its good excersise and its cool to explore and find new spots.

Any other skateboarders on the site?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

i like to exercise, run, push ups sit ups, stretch, meditate, feel bad for myself, ride my longboard, masturbate. Sometimes exercise makes my spacyness worse but I usually feel better in terms of emotional stuff. Meditating has been something i have tried to do regularly for about five years now, allways seem to give up. I am now figuring out that proving to myself that i can be active even when i feel like shit is important to my recovery.
falling free- last summer i got a long borad and loved crusing around and carving down hills, I have a history of getting injured so i need to get a helmet.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> got a long borad and loved crusing around and carving down hills, I have a history of getting injured so i need to get a helmet.


Yeh I love cruising down hills, it's not really the same buzz I get from skating around doing lines and stuff but it really relieves my dp and gives me a pleasurable sense of freedom. never rode on a long board though, they are better suited for the downhill riding aren?t they?

Great to see there?s another skater on the site


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a really nice lake right by my house that I always venture to when the shit hits the fan. I just go there, park, and walk along the shore and I tend to totally lose myself.


----------



## Kerio (Sep 13, 2004)

My whole body tends to go numb when my DP is at its worst, but I think exercise helps, even if I flounder helplessly for a while. The strain will get your mind back on track after a while, I find.

Alcohol makes it worse, especially when you become an alcoholic and puke all over the sidewalk. Never tried drugs, but I know some of us are afflicted with DP because of drugs, so it can't be good.

Sleeping helps, with no shadow of a doubt XD

Coffee is supposed to make me jittery, but at the same time it wakes my mind up, so I suppose for me at least, coffee helps.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Playing guitar, making my brain work.
Driving, my car or bike...
Just have to overthink it.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I go on a drive, but if I can get someone else to drive it is better. This is probably going to sound kind of dumb, but it helps me. I take a blanket, climb in on the passenger side, and just let the music play and the person driving lead me wherever they want to go. They know not to talk to me and just let me clear my head. I don't know why it helps. I like moving because I always feel so stuck. Oh and it has to be at night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> I go on a drive, but if I can get someone else to drive it is better. This is probably going to sound kind of dumb, but it helps me. I take a blanket, climb in on the passenger side, and just let the music play and the person driving lead me wherever they want to go. They know not to talk to me and just let me clear my head. I don't know why it helps. I like moving because I always feel so stuck. Oh and it has to be at night.


Same here - there's just something about it, very relaxing most of the time. Although I think a six foot tall bloke cuddled up with a blanket might attract some attention!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

A walk
hot bath
sleep if I can find it
anything that gets me laughing
making myself notice my surroundings, my feet on the floor


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

At this intense moment, my only escape is sleep, where I still experience the silent fear of this sh*t. Would I be better off dead? A question still running through my mind.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Anthony,
Death is a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Get to the Dr. asap and tell them how you feel. They will probably give you a benzo to calm you down. Please hang in there.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Riding and playing my beloved guitar. Never underestimate the healing power of music.


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

Sex. If I get to where I'm floating around in my head and disconnected from my body, sex brings me back downward. But promiscuity tends to make the overall occurance of dp symptoms worse for me. Go figure.
The cure is also the cause.

Everybody says sleep helps--I hate sleep. I hate going to sleep, I hate being asleep, and I despise waking up.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

if only...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

falling_free....Skating can get you through anything...even DP! Peace bro.


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

- I talk to my mother and touch her (make sure she is real)
- I pet my guinea piggies
- I tell myself I will survive this and it is just dp/dr
- I read schoolbooks or think about a project I'm working on at school
- Watch tv or listen to the radio to get my mind off things and notice the realness of the world
- if it is night (which it usually is in my case), I turn on the light
- Touch the ground with bare feet
- Play with my dolls (I collect dolls)


----------

